
Text Mining Wikipedia for Misspelled Words - shrikant
http://jonsview.com/text-mining-wikipedia-for-misspelled-words
======
mukyu
Odd that they didn't use the API or action=raw to get the wikitext and instead
just scraped and went digging.

It would require post-processing anyways (rip out templates, wikilinks,
reflists, whatever) but it would be easier to isolate what is actually in the
page.

